# Too big for my britches... literally!



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh, buy new chaps.
I had knee issues, got a cortisone shot, doctor told me to loose 20 lbs or I'd be back in 6 months. I asked him if I should just go ahead and make the apointment now.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, I do know of a place I can order zip-in extenders if all else fails, but I'd like to try loosing the weight first. No way I'm replacing these chaps! They have a lucky penny sewn into the waist :lol:


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Well i had a wacked up thyroid and gained 20 lbs and then lost it after i went on meds to fix it and then i grow 3" and gain 50 lbs! And my britches god i hope they keep fitting.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

I think it depends where you hold your weight, but it can definitely be possible/healthy to drop one pant size by the end of March. Do you go to a gym?

I try to go to the gym at least 5 days a week and split my time between minimum of 30 minutes cardio and 30 minutes strength training. The intensity depends all on you! You have to at least break a sweat when it comes to running or cardio, and it's a good idea to push yourself for at least 5 minutes of that time. You're gonna see faster results the more you push yourself. You don't have to go overboard, just make little goals (ex:"sprint 3 extra minutes than usual") 

I don't like diets and counting calories and all that stuff, but trying to eat healthier food and even healthier versions of food you already eat is something that I enjoy doing. Maybe instead of milk in your cereal try some almond milk or something like that ;p. Make sure to eat plenty of protein!! especially on days you are working out.

Also I don't know about anyone else but i LOVE jillian michaels 30 day shred work out videos. It has great 20 min workouts that is intense enough to change your body. she also shows you modified versions of the workout so if it's too hard for you or if you feeling it getting too easy you can change it up. 

drink TONS of water and good luck!


----------



## CaliB (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey there Ink... I think attackships had great tips. 

One of the most important things is to increase your water intake! A good base of water intake would be half your body weight in ounces. Say you are 135, take 135 divided by 2= 67.5 So 67.5 ounces. This would be the amount of water you would want to drink a day, if not more. 
Also, less calories is less weight.. plan and simple. So if you aren't big on exercise, just focus on eating less. But make sure not to cut your calories TOO much. Look online for a healthy caloric intake for your body type and age. Another thing to consider is a healthy meal replacement/protein shake. GreensFirst.com offers exceptional products to improve your overall health and well-being Greens first is a great product, I do a greens first shake with coconut milk and protein powder for lunch and it fills me up. 
(I got this from my boss who is a chiropractor/nutritionist) 

Good luck!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks attackships. Those are some good points. I carry most of my weight in my hips and thighs so hopefully those will be the first places to slim down when I start losing weight? I had to cancel my gym membership because I couldn't justify the added expense. By the time I'm through with work and the barn, not a lot of hours left in the day to make it all the way across town to the gym 

But I figure it's better to commit to doing at least 20-30 minutes at home every day than only making it out to the gym once or twice a week. I believe my mom has that Jillian Michaels work out tape at home. I'll have to steal it from her :lol:


Thanks for the tips guys! I really appreciate it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

To lose 25 lbs in a month, you're gonna hafta work your butt off. A strength, cardio, heart gargling, sweat producing workout of 45 mins to an hour long, at least 6 days a week. No processed carbs, none, and more protein than whole grain carbs. I've done it, wasn't easy, but very satifying results, thought I was gonna be stuck with an extra 20lbs I gained during my 5 month knee surgery recovery, nah, it's gone & replaced by muscle.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I just lost 10 pounds in three weeks. Had the same 25 lbs. of junk in my trunk and legs. Went from 128 a year and a half ago to 155. YIKES! Was up to my last pair of big girl jeans and I was NOT about to go buy bigger ones!

I dropped all carbs and ate five meals a day. 
- 3 hard Eggs for breakfast
- Edamme, oranges, eggs, or hummus and broccli for snack.
- Spinach, roasted chicken, little olive oil, and a little cheese for dinner and lunch. Or I make a GIANT pot of steak and veggie stew. I can give you the recipe if you'd like - 100% goodness in a pot!
- Gallons of water, a little salt, and vitamins. This will help your body not crave essential nutrients and lots of times you crave food when you are just thirsty.

Then on Saturdays I have my Faterdays and eat whatever I want within reason to keep myself sane. A little exercise thrown in for good measure! Make sure you make several meals in advance so it's actually easier to eat leftovers instead of having to make a big meal if you get in a time crunch or are starving! Trick is to find high protein or healthy snacks and foods you don't hate and buy tons of them. 

The lbs. poured off. If you can DVR Dr. Oz. He has the BEST tips to ramp up your metabolism and eat foods to help drop lbs.
Good Luck! You can do it!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Spanx!!!!! They are a lifesaver! :wink: I wear a bodysuit type under my rail shirt & showmanship pants, no lines & keeps everything in hiding :lol:


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys. I highly doubt I'll loose all 25 lbs in a month, but hopefully enough that we can wrestle me into the chaps :lol:

I got a lot of work to do in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Spanx!!!!! They are a lifesaver! :wink: I wear a bodysuit type under my rail shirt & showmanship pants, no lines & keeps everything in hiding :lol:



I never even thought of that! Might have to give it a shot.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ink said:


> I never even thought of that! Might have to give it a shot.


With them I wear show pants that are a size or 2 smaller than my regular jeans. You'll feel like you are in a sausage casing but they do the trick :lol:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Ink said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. I highly doubt I'll loose all 25 lbs in a month, but hopefully enough that we can wrestle me into the chaps :lol:
> 
> I got a lot of work to do in the next couple of weeks!


Two things that are easy and to the point with lower body weight - Walk and watch your salt!


----------

